# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF-JTAG--RIFFJTAG Manager v1.50 released

## mohamed73

*---Firmware update procedure is simplified now. To update box firmware 
  user now has to click single button, no other actions are required!!!
  (in previous versions update firmware opration caused many questions from unexperienced users). 
--- Update server moved to new host. Thus, Check Updates for Updates button will now work correctly. 
--- Numlock key recognition is added so now additional keypad can be used 
  to enter digits 0..9 into decimal fields (like address/length fields)  * 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

